# Murphy won't poo or wee on lead...



## ClaireC (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi,

Since we got our cockapoo Murphy nearly 2 months ago, this forum has kept me sane with all the help and tips!
Murphy has now been allowed out walking for about a week and loves to walk and run on his lead but will not poo or wee! the minute we get back home and go straight out into the garden he goes straight away. (which at least we are pleased with as we hope the toliet training is working and he knows this is a good place to go.
Just wondered if this is normal while he has just started walking and whwther he will just learn to go to the toilet while we are out walking on the lead or if there is anything we should do to help. 

Apart from this and the puppy biting/niping and barking (which is driving my husband mad so any other tips would be good) he is being a good little puppy.

Thanks
Claire.

ps this is Murphy on getting ready for his first walk


x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you tried using a toilet command, to he learns to pee/poo when you ask. or taking him out in the garden on lead so he gets used to toileting on lead.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Claire and :welcome: to you and Murphy. Are you able to let him off lead during your walks? Most dogs need to be able to have a good sniff around to find the right spot to go.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello Claire,

I experienced the same thing with not going to poo or wee on lead. Kody would normally go in his usual spot and then we would begin our walk. It took about 2 months for him to realize that it was ok to go potty while walking. 

Just be patient, Murphy is still young. 

PS. the nipping will stop...I felt like I had a little aligator when we 1st bought Kody home. That lasted a good 2-3 wks.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi Claire

Archie was exactly the same and I thought I had the only dog in the world who refused to wee or poo anywhere apart from our garden..However after a couple of weeks he started to wee out and then poo. He doesn't always poo when we are out though but obviously doesn't need to go...we don't go out at the same time every day at the minute.

One thing I did when he eventually did go for wee's and poo's out and about was praise him (over the top praising!) and give him a treat. Be patient, it will happen and then you will be stopping every minute so he can have a sniff and a wee on every lamp post / bush / wall


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Wait for a few days you can devote to it. Take him out his walk and if he doesnt go then dont let him out the back just keep him close to you to prevent accidents (keeping him on a lead attached to a belt might be useful). An hour later take him another walk and repeat until he does go which he must eventually. Dont let him back out the back until he is happily going out on walks. Take a real high value treat like chicken these first times out so you can really have a party and reward him for going. 

Given no choice but to go on the walk plus being well rewarded for doing it should soon give him the idea. As Kendal has advised putting it on cue will also make it easier too.

All the best.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

welcome! Great advice above, He is really adorable too!


----------



## ClaireC (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks everyone, that is brilliant advice as usual and makes me feel miles better (Claire - like you said - we were starting to worry it was just Murphy!), will give those ideas ago, sounds like we need to be more patient and not assume he would automatically do it when out and about!

He is very excited on walks at the minute so going to the toilet is probably the last thing to think about, bless him!
He was sniffing around the trees and bushes on this morning's walk so hopefully we are getting somewhere!! 

Think my husband is more concerned about how much he loves to bark and play bite with him but for some reason he does it less with me!

Claire
x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't expect too much you can read all the books but no one tells the pup! He is very young when you can get him out on longer walks it will come eventually. We had a Lab when I lived at home my dad walked him miles but he waited till he got home! We had the best flower boarders in the close! Give it time don't get hung up on it and it will resolve itself!


----------

